# my copy carver



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

just thought id post a picture of a copy carver ive built ,its crude, i could do with a little more patience.
teething problems so far with it are.. i fabricated the blue rails way to high.
the pillar bearings on the turn tables are sloppy,i should have used two sets of these instead of a pair and used box section instead of plate as the chain cranks have play in them.
im not sure whether to remedy this or do away with the turn tables all together i had the mind to just remove them when a project called for it then refit when ever i wanted to copy a stock..but im now thinking why cant i just lay the stock down flat with the blank placed down next to it and carve it out that way then flip them just like the guitar builders do.
im sure i,ll get there in the end and will probably end up scraping much of what you see.
any suggestions welcome
:thank_you2:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

That is a good effort. Improvements can always be made. A good start. B+


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I applaud your ingenuity. I am sure you will iron out any bugs as you go along.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks folks theres a bit to change on it but when i finally get useing it trouble free i,ll update the thread.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

You are off to a good start. I would recommend you use CNC Router Linear Guide Bearings. I have seen them on eBay (4 for under $50) You will never get all the play out of what you have. If you make a few different size stylus, with smaller cutters you can do finer details. keep us up to date.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for the advice old chipper i,ll look those up, im waiting on some of those sabburrs to turn up with matching stylus kits.
im looking forward to useing it.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

*improvements*

its coming along nicely i decided to make the rail that holds the router and stylus holder flexible if needed,it can be locked off in any position.
however id like to do away with this router and the way its assembled.
hoping some on here maybe able to help with that.
since only recently coming across a supply of round bodied routers im looking for a suitable clamp or router body collar like the one in the link below.
is there anything out there off the shelf that anyone knows of?or something suitable? thanks all, daz
YouTube - Gemini Wood Carving Duplicator


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Very cool. You get an A+ for the rifle stock. I like the bike sprockets.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't know if this will work but Lee valley makes a motor mount that sounds like something you are looking for.

Motor Mount - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## hal37880 (Sep 27, 2010)

*copy carver*

Great job on your duplicator. How about some photos of your finished stocks? I also carve rifle stocks. 

Hal


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

hello all
sorry for the late reply to this thread shortly after posting i changed service providers lost my old email accounts etc.
well i look back at this and cringe a bit,shortly after starting this thread i got the cnc router bug and set about putting one together.
the copy carver as crude as it was, was a great experience,
i finished the cnc router recently..with a lot of help,design wise it could be a lot better and i,ll be changing things in the coming months.
heres a clip of it making its first cut,thanks all.
YouTube - diy cnc router, first cuts


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Great job and the best thing about building something like that is all the info You learn when Ya get ready to build the "NEW AND IMPROVED VERSION" ...I give a A for the job well done and am sure You will get the bugs worked out


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks papawd,i am chuft with it


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I like the use of the drill chuck for the stylus mounting. How about a right angle plate to remount your router on It is a plunge router? . Or Wolf tools and others make a 43mm dia collar clamp for powertools. I have one for my drill which fits my Bosch pof50. I will take pics and post l8r. Where abouts are you ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Couple of pics that may offer ideas. The router carriage fits on my Eumenia RA saw. 1metre run.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Routing/P1000672.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Routing/P1000673.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Routing/P1000674.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Routing/P1000675.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Routing/P1000676.jpg


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

ello mike you probably missed the link i posted but ive since scrapped the copy carver and built this
YouTube - diy cnc router, first cuts
im from east mids,thanks for the posts.
why were here it suprises me not seeing these water cooled spindles on some copy carvers ,far less noise, doesnt get hot,mines 3hp comes with an inverter and well with in the price range of the top router brands like dewalt porter cable etc


----------



## Luckyguy (Nov 18, 2011)

shoot said:


> ello mike you probably missed the link i posted but ive since scrapped the copy carver and built this
> YouTube - diy cnc router, first cuts
> im from east mids,thanks for the posts.
> why were here it suprises me not seeing these water cooled spindles on some copy carvers ,far less noise, doesnt get hot,mines 3hp comes with an inverter and well with in the price range of the top router brands like dewalt porter cable etc


Very cool video. That's exactly the way I've done it last time and it works best with an inverter.


----------



## dustyman (Oct 25, 2009)

Just looking at ideas for making a DIY copy carver and give you credit for your ingenuity.
Did you update the project? 

New photos would be good.

regards


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

Nothing better than homemade tools, they keep us out of trouble.


----------



## rapidjohn (Sep 15, 2012)

you tube is asking for a password?
Regards John


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tells me the vidwo is private.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry for not getting back to this,im on so many forums and rarely get time to visit them these days.
the copy carver was a great learning experience.
shortly after that I built the cnc router in the link below
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghG-q5yOv4&list=UUhur7RcUO0xOKKy5QEDPeiQ
here it is in action sorry about the music it was picked from youtubes limited library
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl_rgNSK9iA&list=UUhur7RcUO0xOKKy5QEDPeiQ&index=2
about a year after these videos finding myself working more with plastics and aluminium I broke up the cnc router and built something a little more sturdy salvaging the electronics and spindle.


----------

